# What gets used to do this?



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Rewired a commercial hood last week, installed new motor , disco and starter. Customer wanted to know if there was a way to make this two speeds or slow it down for the slow hours.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> Rewired a commercial hood last week, installed new motor , disco and starter. Customer wanted to know if there was a way to make this two speeds or slow it down for the slow hours.


A freq drive would be a good option. Not really sure the details on a commercial hood. I don't see why it would be a problem code wise. Easy instal also not sure on price. They can be pretty reasonable.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Sure would've been nice if they told you before you installed a bunch of stuff you don't need. I'd also remove the starter and drop in a VFD. How big and what style is the motor?

If you'd known from the get go you could've done a dual-speed motor and starter.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I would not touch it without checking fire code rules ... this assumes there is a fire suppression system in this hood.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I would not touch it without checking fire code rules ... this assumes there is a fire suppression system in this hood.


Yes there is, and a fire marshall that passed and inspects this hood yearly allowing AC cable to get run up to the roof inside the duct. I usually keep scrap wire, that piece got handled directly into the dumpster.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Big John said:


> Sure would've been nice if they told you before you installed a bunch of stuff you don't need. I'd also remove the starter and drop in a VFD. How big and what style is the motor?
> 
> If you'd known from the get go you could've done a dual-speed motor and starter.


1.5 horsepower. Yes it would have been nice.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd have some concerns about cutting back the speed of a commercial hood just because its the slow hours. 
Might be some sort of fire regulations involved there......the motor may need to operate at full speed to keep the CFM rating strong enough to draw out the smoke and grease and crap from the fryers.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

why do they want to cut the speed..? save money..? The payback will be years on the material they will spend to slow it down.... just tell him to leave it alone... I used to work for a cheap ass restaurant owner that wanted us to turn it off when we were preping. Key word there is "wanted".....


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Usually the main reason I hear is heat. Plain and simple they hate heating the place. LMAO


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I went to this barbecue place in San Jose years ago and they didn't have enough ventilation and me and my clothes smelled like barbecue afterwards. I had to take a shower and change my clothes it was so bad. I must have been there for 20 minutes at the most. Horrible. They closed that place down.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

uconduit said:


> I went to this barbecue place in San Jose years ago and they didn't have enough ventilation and me and my clothes smelled like barbecue afterwards. I had to take a shower and change my clothes it was so bad. I must have been there for 20 minutes at the most. Horrible. They closed that place down.


Whats wrong with smelling like BBQ?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Whats wrong with smelling like BBQ?


As long as you don't use Mr.T body wash:laughing:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with the others that on a commercial vent hood, there are too many potential fire and health code issues for this to be messed with unless someone who understands ALL of those issues gets involved and signs off on it. For example if something goes wrong, like a grease fire or even just a cook forgetting to speed up the fan and people suffer smoke inhalation, their lawyer will be coming after you as the installer who should have known better. Ignorance of the law will not work as a defense.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John said:


> As long as you don't use Mr.T body wash:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

uconduit said:


> I went to this barbecue place in San Jose years ago and they didn't have enough ventilation and me and my clothes smelled like barbecue afterwards. I had to take a shower and change my clothes it was so bad. I must have been there for 20 minutes at the most. Horrible. They closed that place down.


Never been to a Waffle House I see. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I would not touch it without checking fire code rules ... .


Same here. Fire , mechanical, and health codes.


----------



## BananaSeeds (Jan 27, 2013)

Well my friend, put a rheostat inline with the fan. :thumbup:

That should reduce the excitation voltage on the dc shunt in the stator.


----------

